# YES/NO? Good deal on a 20's Elgin?



## squeedals (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how original she is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Origina...817&pid=100040&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=121066909987&


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2013)

This ones been on my watch list. Been thinking about it too...


----------



## jkent (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like a really nice Elgin, I really like the seat and bars. The wheels look pretty decent too! 
I'm liking it. Seems like a really good deal if you could get it colse to the asking price.


----------



## squeedals (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah...I thought so too..........just no funds right now........BUT.....why not let you guys know....good luck!:o


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 20, 2013)

it looks to be pieced together.the fenders and rims should match the frame color.just an asumption.but the value is there.go to gallery pics. and there is a OG one there.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

according th the bent style stand, that should be a 1918? But what do I know, I'm sure someone will chime in and correct me.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like an Excelsior built, pieced together bike to me. The paint scheme looks 23/24 and head-badge design early 20's also. Neck and bars looks to be added from something else, ballooner maybe. Chain ring looks non Elgin too.  Bent fork!
Good deal at the opening bid. Lots o goodies for the parts bin

The comment seller makes about the tank is misleading, the tanks for these bikes are not common, the bike takes a very specific slim tank, not a standard motorbike tank.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

kind of a "poor mans Chief".


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> kind of a "poor mans Chief".




Dude......


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Dude......




...well it *IS*......


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...well it *IS*......




I guess so... but missing the Chief/Elgin elements, chain wheel, bars, neck, fenders. Notice the front fender is drilled for a light, not elgin or chiefly.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Quite true!  Have you noticed that even the late 'teens-early 20's used the Chief style chain wheel too? just found that out last night!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup, till about '23 the high end Elgin was sporting that Chief chainwheel


----------

